# Occupy what?



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

While we were out enjoying our holiday in Italy (no internet, no phone, only Italian TV, which we hardly looked at because of the fine weather) the US seems to have been taken over by 'Occupy...' Please, could somebody inform me what this is all about? Are there some TC members occupied too with 'Occupy...'?


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

There is some discussion of it here:

*http://www.talkclassical.com/groups/political-junkies-d50-ows.html*


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes, please join the group that Fsharpmajor has included in the link. We are making it the group with the highest activity, while also trying to spare the mods by siphoning the political drama out of the main forum. It is a moderated group, and your admission has to be approved (by yours truly!), but I am accepting all who wish to join.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't know if that's a wise policy, Dr. Mike. First we let in the palindromes, and before long all the anagrams will want in, then come the homophones and the synonyms. It's a classic slippery slope. Personally, if I had it my way, only abstract nouns would be admitted.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

They can occupy my (latex-covered) middle finger, and rotate.


----------

